# practicing hypnobirthing at home -- need specifics



## bananahands (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm five weeks out from my due date, and have just finished the formal hypnobirthing class. I was disappointed in the class because I do not feel better prepared than I was after simply reading the book. More important, I don't feel like I fully understand what I should do in these remaining weeks to improve on this. (From what I've read in other posts, it sounds as if the Hypnobabies course provides very specific, materials-based home activities, and I wish I had something more like that.)

When I raised this issue with the instructor during the last session, she told me to focus on practicing the breathing and that everything else would fall into place. But this seems to ignore the "hypno" techniques, which I want to have practiced enough to be able to draw upon when the time comes. But other than the Rainbow Relaxation script (which I had to buy separately because my book came with a completely different, less useful meditation CD), this program doesn't seem to offer any resources for guided home practice of the other techniques that are described in the book. (I looked into the Hypnobabies site to see if any of their CDs would translate, but the descriptions made it clear that most were of use only if you were working through the whole program.)

When I try to invoke the scripts on my own (without any guided audio), I get distracted by trying to remember the steps of each technique, and have not been able to achieve anything close to self-hypnosis or deep relaxation.

So for those who have done Hypnobirthing, how exactly did you practice? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I ended up not really using mine as I got coerced into a scheduled c-section, however it did come in handy when the catheter and the spinal went in. I had a friend who used the same teacher and class as I did, with much success - she had a birth induced for Pre-E, but never used pain meds even with the horrible pitocin contractions (the teacher was also her doula and was supposed to be my doula).

I listened to the rainbow relaxation cd often and also bought other cd's (like the ones you can buy at target that are supposed to help with relaxation). I listened to them when DH and I did the perineal massage. I also listened to the birth affirmations CD every day on the way to work. We also had written scripts for DH to do with me, so we practiced those as well. These were all included in the packet that the teacher/doula gave to us for the class. (ones where he is picking up and dropping your hand and telling you that you will become more relaxed).

I was nervous so the teacher had me come in for a hypnosis session and I was completely relaxed with that. I am sad that I wasn't able to use it, but plan to use it next time.


----------



## bananahands (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for your ideas. I do have the scripts from the classes, but it's very rare that my husband and I sit down and do this together. Perhaps I need to make that a bigger priority.


----------



## Ski_Chevy (Jul 28, 2007)

I had the exact same concerns as you! For weeks I tried to find some sort of birthing CDs or guided relaxation CDs that I could use to supplement the Hypnobirthing Program. I also stumbled across some reviews where others had the same concern/problem. It looks like most people feel that hypnobabies offers a much more structured program and focuses more on hypnosis then on relaxation alone (It's weird because I didn't come across anything besides full praise when I was deciding whether or not to pay $450 for the Mongan class!). So...after much thought I finally broke down and ordered the hypnobabies home study course as a supplement to Hypnobirthing. Don't get me wrong, I liked the class but it was basically a "review session" for me of everything I had already learned on my own from the book, before the class even began! The handouts were pretty much just recaps of the book as well. Overall I love the program and feel like the classes are beneficial for DHs and women who are extrememly nervous about birth. But I became pretty damn confident in myself based on just the book alone, so if I could, I would rewind and not have taken the class.

It was a difficult decision to buy hypnobabies since I had already spent so much money on the hypnobirthing class. But, i've been checking ebay every few days or so and it seems like a lot of women are able to sell their used program package for around $100+. I bid a few times and was always outbid at around $90 - $100 so I decided to just buy the whole thing brand new for $139. I'll end up getting most of my money back by selling on ebay later. It hasn't arrived yet (just ordered it), but I'll let you know if it was worth the extra bucks I shelled out.

My only lingering concern after the Mongan classes was "what happens if I lose focus" and I feel like having guided CDs to listen to during labor will act as a safety net should that happen.

No more fears, yippee!


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I guess I sort of had some of the same concerns as you. I took the class very close to my due date though, so I was still kind of getting up to speed. I did wonder about the deeper hypnosis that my instructor was able to do for me but I couldn't do myself. I just kept practicing with Rainbow Relaxation and everything went great. Throughout labor I didn't really feel as though I were doing anything "special" (hypnosis-wise). I was pretty relaxed though and I definitely was never scared. So I take that as a plus. Then, when she was born, I literally felt that I had awoken from a dream. So I also take that as a sign I was doing something right!


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

I found the same thing with my HypnoBirthing clients - that they weren't sure what to do for "practice." Hypnobabies has a VERY specific practice schedule that you follow during the class and then a maintenance practice schedule for after the class is over.

You might consider calling Kerry, the Hypnobabies founder. She created Hypnobabies because she felt as though HypnoBirthing was lacking in these ways. She was actually a very excited HypnoBirthing practitioner at one point but started seeing that some students were not as successful as they could be.

You could also sign up for the "Hypnobabies" yahoo group. It is for any woman using hypnosis for childbirth and you might find some ideas for supplementing your practice there. I believe that many hypno-birthing women have come there for that purpose and I think you will get some good feedback.

Lastly, you have time. Maybe consider buying the Hypnobabies Home Study? But I would ask on the yahoo group and/or ask Kerry to see where you could go from here.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gemasita* 
You might consider calling Kerry, the Hypnobabies founder.

<snip>

You could also sign up for the "Hypnobabies" yahoo group.

Yes, to both of those! I remember reading... hmmm.. maybe 3 wks ago on the yahoo group that there were some cds (with worksheets???) made by Hypnobabies especially for Hypnobirthing mamas to use. They aren't going to be making any more and they're selling off their old stock. I might have it wrong (didn't pay tons of attention since it didn't pertain to me), but I think that's it. I totally suggest you ask Kerry about it, or Sheridan, the leader of the yahoo group.


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

Hiya,

I took the class somewhere around week 17, so I had much more time to ease into it, but I really found that rather than focus on all the techniques, I just used the rainbow relaxation and breathing to relax and kind of zone out every day. I could totally zonk out for 4 hours on the thing. I did think about some of the techniques, and integrated the ones I liked into my zoning out when I was overthinking trying to zone out, but they were very much secondary. And the partner stuff? We did that like twice. It just didn't take for us.

Then, in labor, I tried to get into rainbow relaxation and it annoyed me. I had to pretty much throw all the structure of it out the window and go with the flow. Even the breathing -- I found in labor I needed to be up and moving around, and moaning through it, and the breathing I'd been doing lying down just didn't work, so I had to create new breathing on the fly. And then, from transition and on I just had to throw it all out and scream through the pain, but I was so far into a labor zone it was okay.

I think what's good about hypnobirthing (and I don't know a thing about hypnobabies) is that it's a toolbox, you find what works for you. And, if you practice relaxing enough, you're ready to do it in labor. That's where it really did help me -- even when the pain was at its worst, I was able to relax completely between contractions, which were five minutes apart for the entire four hours I was in labor. (A short labor was great, yes, but the intensity of it was pretty crazy!)

So in a way I agree that ideally, everything should just fall into place if you can be zen and not overthink it. I'm surprised your instructor didn't understand your concerns, though -- my instructor was adamant about people starting the process as early as posssible to find their groove with it.


----------



## bananahands (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback. I wanted to follow up for those who might be in a similar situation. I looked into the availability of supplemental materials offered through Hypnobabies, and they do have a few of these programs left in stock. (And I'm eagerly awaiting mine!) The cost was $70, but there are multiple CDs that come with the set, and I think it will be exactly what I need to feel completely comforable with the Hypnobirthing content I've learned thus far (without having to re-commit to a second program). Thanks again.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't take any hypnobirthing classes or anything. I'd heard the term before but didn't feel like paying for a course. However I have had a lot of meditation practice before, and I went into a meditative state as soon as my first contraction hit. (I hadn't been planning to; I thought I could get a lot of freebie massages out of labor







) Other than for a few minutes when my MW arrived and for the actual pushing stage, I was in a trance the whole time, and the people watching (I can't believe I had strangers WATCHING ME, but I didn't care at the time) thought I was hypnobirthing, which they told me once it was all over. Ironically, I was "the ideal hypnobirthing student", to which I replied, "huh? the ideal what??" Heh.

I do know that normally I'm very visualization-centered while meditating, but it never crossed my mind to do it like that while in labor. I just let go and concentrated inwards, if that makes sense. I don't think I would have had the mental capacity to focus on anything but what was going on inside my body. IMHO (and me not knowing anything about hypnobirthing really) I would say that if it's too complicated for you when you're NOT in labor, it will be MORE than too complicated when you actually are. I wouldn't be cool with someone having to remind me what to think about, whether it was a doula or DH or a CD. But then again... we're all different!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananahands* 
I looked into the availability of supplemental materials offered through Hypnobabies, and they do have a few of these programs left in stock. (And I'm eagerly awaiting mine!

I'm glad you were able to get a hold of one of those packages! If you think of it update and let us know how helpful it is!


----------



## Motherhood504 (Apr 19, 2006)

Just thought I would jump in here to let you know a little about my HypnoBirthing experience. I, too, had some frustrations with the class--I just wasn't able to achieve a state of hypnosis and I simply could not believe that *I* could have a quiet birth. (I had a very long, painful Bradley birth with DC1.) My instructor assured me that it was okay if I wasn't quiet--that every woman is different--and said that the ones who go into hypnosis easily also get out easily but the ones who find it difficult go really deep when they finally do go.

I practiced the breathing a few times here and there and listened to the affirmations and Rainbow script every night. I felt irritated sometimes even just listening to the CD because I didn't feel like I was doing it *right* or whatever. But I stuck with it...

When I went into labor it all fell into place. I listened to the CD while in my birthing tub at home. It took me a while to really get "in the zone" but it was still helpful even then--especially the breathing. (I really think that's one of the BEST things they teach you in HypnoBirthing.) Finally, I went deep--WAAAY deep. DH couldn't think to push the "repeat" button on the CD player, and I didn't care to speak up about it, so I just sat in my tub with DH and my mother on the floor sleeping while I turned inward and recalled my favorite parts and lines from the CD during surges. I lost all sense of time then. I probably felt as though I had been sitting there for about 15-20 minutes when I looked up to see that 2 hours had passed! My midwife was about to check me and go back home for a while because she thought my labor had stalled and I was sleeping--just ONE hour before DD came out! (She didn't leave though--DD began to descend and I began to get squirmy.) I would say that my birth was intense and uncomfortable at times, but I could not discribe the overall experience as painful. It really was the quiet, peaceful experience that I thought was impossible for me!

Anyway, just wanted to give you some encouragement that I really don't think your preparation has to be all that intensive or even successful. Just stick with it! I had difficulty before the birth because I didn't NEED it then, but when I did need it, it was very much there for me. HypnoBirthing preparation seems more about conditioning your body rather than perfecting the technique.

Best wishes for a wonderful birth!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I took HypnoBirthing with my second baby and had the same concerns as you. I bought the Hypnobabies supplemental set and found it to be enormously helpful. I did best if I had something to listen to to guide me into hypnosis and relaxation and the Hypnobabies recordings gave me a nice variety. I hated Rainbow Relaxation after listening to it a few times.







My HypnoBirthing instructor also sold a CD that I liked as well.

During the labor/birth I chose not to listen to anything and simply repeated phrases in my head while focusing on relaxing my belly and breathing deeply. It was a five hour painless birth at home--exactly what I wanted.


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

I listened to the birth affirmations, the rainbow relaxation and gentle surge every night from about 30 weeks. I did some of the breathing toobut really focused on the affirmations. I put them on my ipod so i had the affirmations in the beginning when I was still awake, then the 2 hypnosis scripts, then the affirmations again at the end. I really feel like my subconscious mind was very prepared. I pictured a fast, comfortable birth. My labor was 4 hours 15 minutes start to finish and this was my first!!

Stick with it!!
let us know how things work out for you!!


----------



## bananahands (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been meaning to post an update for a while, so here it is:

Baby was born in September at about 41 weeks. She was big, 10 1/2 pounds, born very healthy, alert, and hungry! My water broke on a Wednesday night, and baby was born Friday morning around 8. I had a hospital birth, but was able to do most of the laboring at home, checking into the hospital late Thursday night.

Overall, I found the Hypnobirthing approach a little helpful, but my experience wasn't at all like the videos I saw during the classes. (I also got a copy of the supplemental materials produced by Hypnobabies, and used these while practicing in the weeks prior to the birth.) My midwife was generally very good (though not versed specifically in the Hypno approach), but my husband wasn't the resource I would have liked him to be. He attended the classes, but it was obvious that the method didn't resonate with him. I knew this going in, and tried to prepare myself to be more self-reliant, but there were some key moments where I know a well-trained partner would have made a big difference.

The breathing techniques were very effective for a long time and I felt relatively centered and focused -- though I was not in what I would call a deep hypnosis. But things derailed very quickly about three hours before the baby was born, and I requested and got an epidural. The problem for me was that I started vomiting and shaking, and I couldn't calm my body down. With my body tense, I started feeling the contractions very intensely, and I was never able to recover my focus.

The lack of feeling like I was in a true state of hypnosis was something that bothered me in the weeks leading up to the birth, and something I questioned during the class with my instructor. She downplayed the importance of this, and said the breathing was more important, which I think showed a failure in her own training or understanding of the technique more than anything. I know I've read some other posts that suggest the Hypnobabies classes do a more effective job of training you in self-hypnosis. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the teacher, regardless of the particular program.

Overall, though, I was pretty happy with my experience. Even though I didn't make it through the birth unmedicated, I know that the attention I paid to the process throughout my pregnancy gave me a lot more strength and stamina.

For those who are considering this approach, I'd recommend:

-- Getting more background or references about the instructor you're thinking of using (I used the only one in my area, so it's not as if this is always an option).

-- Making sure your partner is on board fully and well practiced, if you think you will need this support.

-- Committing to going as fully into the meditations as possible right away. I was having such an easy time early on that I allowed myself to break my concentration between contractions. I wonder if I might have been able to overcome the shaking and vomiting if I had instead turned further inward during these periods.

Good luck!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the update!







I'm sorry things didn't go exactly as you'd hoped, but I am glad you feel pretty positive overall.


----------



## elfinbaby (Mar 17, 2002)

Conratulations on your birth








I'm glad all went well.

I'm coming in on the tail end of this thread but I'm glad to know about it. I went through the same thing. I was a Bradley teacher (as was Kerry of Hypnobabies) and had 2 good births but the second left me with fear issues. My mw rec. hypnosis. So I went with what is most available - Hypnobirthing. Took the class, loved the hypnosis she guided us into but had no idea how to achieve that myself. I call big fat CROCK on that. So I chucked it and got Hypnobabies. Good, solid program with techniques that don't require a partner - they can if you want but I like being able to do my own thing and not have to rely on someone to practice, kwim? I can manage to find some time to listen to my HBabies cds









Anyway, it was the best birth ever. I talk about HBabies whenever I have the opportunity on the boards. It was great. I also tried to do what you did - use Kerry's supplements for Hypnobirthing but I just gave up. Hypnobirthing is just so lacking - not only in a hypnosis technique but childbirth education materials. I don't recommend it to anyone and I try to help people understand the distinction between HBirthing and HBabies.

Congratulations again








April


----------



## clsupnorth (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm finding the information in this thread very helpful... I'm currently 32 weeks and preparing for my 1st birth with the Hypnobirthing method. I only learned about it about 8 weeks ago, and have been practicing diligently ever since. I used to use guided meditations and relaxation techiniques years ago, and so I've found it actually fairly easy to 'get back into the groove' and achieve the level of relaxation called for. I live in a fairly remote area, though, and have only had the Mongan book to aid me... recently I found a Hypnobirthing practitioner in another city who is hosting a 2 day workshop in 2 weeks that I will be attending, hopefully with my husband. My real only concern about using hypnosis for the birth is the lack of support from those around me.... this is a completely new thing for my doula/husband/and of course the hospital has never heard of it... so I'm trying my hardest to make sure I'm totally versed/practiced in the method/techniques because there will be no one else to rely on for assistance.

I did look briefly at the hypnobabies cd's, but I wonder if at 32 weeks already if the materials would even arrive in time for me to have adequate practice/use of them...


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

I haven't read all the responses yet but just wanted to offer you some reassurance, I did the same thing with my 1st birth (live hypnobirthing class) and had a similar feeling of "what the heck am I supposed to DO with this?" afterwards. I thought it was my instructor being kinda new but maybe it's inherent. anyway. I had the affirmations tape on in the car all the time, and listened to the Rainbow tape daily. I didn't do anything "during" labour to implement it except use the long, long outbreath and the complete physical relaxation during contrax and just trusted the positive programming to be there. I didn't have a "pain free" birth but I certainly had a completely manageable level of discomfort, I hesitate to call it pain even because I think of it more as, like, overstimulation. No less excrutiating than pain, so to speak, but never did I get scared or panicked, never was I not calm, and when it got really intense towards transition I was able to recognize negative thought patterns (eg, how long is this going to go on, I can't take much more of this, etc etc) and stop them and say out loud things like "I can do this" and "just this one". I had good support from DH and my mum (and MW in another room) but felt completely confident and self-sufficient.

So anyway, I don't know if that really answers your questions, but I did have a similar disappointing class experience and when I got to labour I did have an exceptionally positive and empowering experience. It was challenging, but I wanted that; I think I would have felt cheated somehow if it had been *too* easy.

FWIW, for my 2nd birth I did the hypnobabies homestudy course as a "brush up" and my 2nd labour, although very very fast, wasn't significantly more comfortable. Mind you, I went from nothing to 10cm in 8 contrax so those contrax were freakin' HUGE so it may well be that it did work better, to have the discomfort *feel* at the same level as my first, 8-hour labour.

eta - I didn't use *anything* out of the book - the blue ribbons, counting numbers down, etc. nothing. We hadn't practiced these in the classes so other than the description in the book I didn't have any idea how to implement them anyway. I do think this a serious weakness of the programme, if it wasn't just my instructor.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clsupnorth* 
I did look briefly at the hypnobabies cd's, but I wonder if at 32 weeks already if the materials would even arrive in time for me to have adequate practice/use of them...

It's your call, but you can start as late as 35 weeks. They also have a condensed set called Joyful Birthing that's meant for mamas closer to their due dates.


----------

